# darting 06



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

New gto owner . wonder why car is so darty/ twitchy at high speed..we went for a high speed four wheel drift across the highway. gf was not real impressed..seems stable in turns and normal driving. stock suspension 20" rim 23000 miles. what do you think just a bad alighnment? or?....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have it checked out, could be alignment, could be bushings, could be tire pressure, could be could be....


----------



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks, ya thats kind of a first thing to do on list of improvements. don't want anymore high speed suprises. still pickin leather out i was so puckered up.


----------

